# Stop it! A note about polls



## Psionicist (Feb 10, 2002)

Well... The more useless polls you create the bigger chance Piratecat or Morrus will turn them OFF for good. So don't touch the poll feature as some of us know how and when to use it. End of discussion.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2002)

True! But it isn't polls per se that's the problem, it's OT posts that have _absolutely_ no bearing on the game and that (for lack of a better word) are spam, just cluttering up the board cause you can. That's not cool.  Even when they're pretty funny.

We have no plans to turn off polls, and this isn't something I'm mad about; I was just doing a little cleaning and reminding. Hopefully, Doc Klueless et al realize that.

I'll wait for a bit before moving this to Meta.  

 - PCat


----------



## Finkin Swiftfingers (Feb 10, 2002)

Why not just create a forum specifically for polls then?  Then it would be optional to look at.


----------



## Phanboy (Feb 10, 2002)

Sounds nice!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2002)

rpg.net does that because a reply to a poll bumps the thread. Here it doesn't, so it's much preferable to keep polls in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *We have no plans to turn off polls, and this isn't something I'm mad about; I was just doing a little cleaning and reminding. Hopefully, Doc Klueless et al realize that.
> 
> - PCat *




As I noted in another thread, I totally understand and plan to make no more polls or OT threads.

It's only the respectful (to the moderator and other board members) thing to do. I should have thought of it before I started. Sometimes boredom gets the best of sense, I guess.

Anyway, you won't see anymore off topic threads/polls started by me.


----------



## Phanboy (Feb 10, 2002)

While were at it I bet the IR is taking up mass amounts of space as well considering theres what 3 or for different threads at 10 plus pages? But OT posts are getting a little ridiculous lately, maybe a hundred lashes for any one posting an unfunny OT?


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 10, 2002)

Phanboy said:
			
		

> *But OT posts are getting a little ridiculous lately, maybe a hundred lashes for any one posting an unfunny OT? *




You can't use funny as a measuring stick though. One man's funny is another man's just plain stupid. Just ask my wife, she'll tell ya.


----------



## Zamdrist (Feb 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *True! But it isn't polls per se that's the problem, it's OT posts that have absolutely no bearing on the game and that (for lack of a better word) are spam, just cluttering up the board cause you can. That's not cool.  Even when they're pretty funny.
> *




I totally agree...just because you put [OT] infront of the subject does that mean you can post anything you want? It's stupid...if it's off topic for the forum, then don't post it!

Zamdrist


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 10, 2002)

I see a lot of [ot] posts i'm juilty of it myself. since it's become so prevelate couldn't you set up a forum for people who would like to discuss any thing with the folks they can relaite to and who hopefully relate to them.  the En world message boards seem to have a real community feel, I assume thats why there is such a high level of tolerance for [OT] posts. If it's getting to the piont where it's a problem why not make a place for it instead of getting PO and spanking people?

Either way, I have to say I love the message boards here and I glad that Morrus and crew shows as much tolerance as they do.
                                                                                                          So ultimatly, and I'm sure this is true for everyone else , I'll do what's nessasary to respect the wishes of Morrus and the other moderators, and if that means no more [OT], I personnaly won't be posting anymore [OT] threds.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Feb 10, 2002)

No OT posts?
Are you serious?
The OT posts are the only ones I realy read anymore.
I'll read the ocasional DnD related thread but OT ones are where all the interesting reading is.

My 2 cp worth.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2002)

Look, the standard rules apply: use your best judgement before posting. That means try to keep OT posts down, but if you have something cool to share that isn't about D&D, that's probably okay.

The thing that _isn't_ okay is posting lots of pointless OT stuff because you're just bored. That, and spam, should be avoided. I think most people have a really good sense of what is appropriate, so it's almost never a problem.

Earlier today, though, there were four or so totally OT polls, and that was inappropriate.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Look, the standard rules apply: use your best judgement before posting. That means try to keep OT posts down, but if you have something cool to share that isn't about D&D, that's probably okay.
> 
> The thing that isn't okay is posting lots of pointless OT stuff because you're just bored. That, and spam, should be avoided. I think most people have a really good sense of what is appropriate, so it's almost never a problem.
> 
> Earlier today, though, there were four or so totally OT polls, and that was inappropriate. *




Yeah. Look at me for one. Yesterday I posted a thread about programming a serial port, because these devices are over 20 years old and not used anymore except for cheap modems so the question got ignored at some of my favorite computer forums. Therefor I posted it here as a shot in the dark.

I also posted a rather useless post about handball one week ago. The difference here is that my first port was (and still is) very important, while the handball thing was just something I did. I don't know why.

So, if you are out of your mind and just writes something then don't post it because it's probably useless anyway


----------



## Berandor (Feb 10, 2002)

After taking a look at the General pages, please disable polls.

I know I like them, and I think there are a lot of situations where a poll can be helpful or warranted.

But at the moment, it is clearly not tolerable.

POLL: Do you allow fighters/druids/monks/any class/any race/detect spells in your game?

POLL: What to do with unruly players
POLL: Do you like playing in towns?
POLL: The cooloes thing about the ranger
POLL: Amount of DND tampering
POLL: Name for fighter/mage variant

Just page one: 11 polls. Perhaps one of them is truly useful, but it goes down with the rest then. The most useful i can see would be the name for a class variant, and this would be done best without a poll, and simple opinion-gathering.

I mean, do you allow FIGHTERS?

Urgh
Berandor


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 10, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *The more useless polls you create the bigger chance Piratecat or Morrus will turn them OFF for good.*




Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 10, 2002)

I think polls can be used to very good effectiveness.

I think people are showing incredibly bad judgment recently in using them.

Just because people are exhibiting questionable behavior does not mean that a tool should be taken away.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 10, 2002)

You're right. But I wanted to express my opinion, knowing that polls wouldn't be canceled anyway 

Berandor


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 11, 2002)

I would cry and cry if polls went away.

Oh, wait.  No I wouldn't.  I would laugh and laugh.  I hate the buggers, for reasons I don't entirely understand.'

Reaper, not that I'm doubting you, but could you provide an example of a good use of a poll that couldn't be just as easily accomplished through a regular post?

Mostly they seem to be ego-boosters for the posters, and they junk up the forums, as far as I'm concerned.  I much prefer off-topic posts to vapid polls.

Daniel
Curmudgeon-in-training.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Polls _can_ be useful... it just seems the the novelty of polls has caused people to overuse them. With luck and good use of closing worthless polls, people will learn when a poll is appropriate and when it isn't. I really hope that polls don't have to be turned off just to stop the worthless ones.


----------



## bondetamp (Feb 11, 2002)

I'm not entirely sure I understand the problem.

Why are polls so bad? They don't take up anymore room than the regular posts, do they?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 11, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Well... The more useless polls you create the bigger chance Piratecat or Morrus will turn them OFF for good. So don't touch the poll feature as some of us know how and when to use it. End of discussion. *



Wise words indeed, my friend! 



			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> *After taking a look at the General pages, please disable polls.
> 
> I know I like them, and I think there are a lot of situations where a poll can be helpful or warranted.
> 
> But at the moment, it is clearly not tolerable.*



Morrus/Piratecat, we could start deleting all useless polls. Whatcha think? This would enable us to keep polls, but also to keep the number of polls down at a tolerable level.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Stop it! A note about polls*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Morrus/Piratecat, we could start deleting all useless polls. Whatcha think? This would enable us to keep polls, but also to keep the number of polls down at a tolerable level. *




Then you get problems with people disagreeing with the official take on what polls are "useless".

If "the management" feels that there's too many polls, then they should try to educate the users before taking action.  Put up an announcement thread for a while that gives an idea of what you'd like to stop seeing.  Far better to give guidelines and see if we'll police ourselves, rather than start enforcing guidelines we've never actually seen, no?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Stop it! A note about polls*



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then you get problems with people disagreeing with the official take on what polls are "useless".
> 
> If "the management" feels that there's too many polls, then they should try to educate the users before taking action.  Put up an announcement thread for a while that gives an idea of what you'd like to stop seeing.  Far better to give guidelines and see if we'll police ourselves, rather than start enforcing guidelines we've never actually seen, no? *



That's what I meant.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 11, 2002)

> Far better to give guidelines and see if we'll police ourselves, rather than start enforcing guidelines we've never actually seen, no?




And hopefully, that's what we've started!


----------



## Galfridus (Feb 11, 2002)

Get rid of 'em.

My problem with polls is that they look "official", which draws OT/spam/meaningless posts at a far higher rate than a normal post. It's silly, but "Poll: Do you use chits instead of dice" is going to get more page views than a simple post with the same subject.  I don't think they are worth the bother.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 11, 2002)

Galfridus said:
			
		

> *Get rid of 'em.
> 
> My problem with polls is that they look "official", which draws OT/spam/meaningless posts at a far higher rate than a normal post. It's silly, but "Poll: Do you use chits instead of dice" is going to get more page views than a simple post with the same subject.  I don't think they are worth the bother. *



By this reasoning, it would be better to disable the _view count_.


----------



## Galfridus (Feb 11, 2002)

> My problem with polls is that they look "official", which draws *OT/spam/meaningless posts* at a far higher rate than a normal post. It's silly, but "Poll: Do you use chits instead of dice" is going to get more page views than a simple post with the same subject. I don't think they are worth the bother.





			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *By this reasoning, it would be better to disable the view count.  *



And the "put recently updated threads at the top of the list" feature.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 12, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Look, the standard rules apply: use your best judgement before posting. That means try to keep OT posts down, but if you have something cool to share that isn't about D&D, that's probably okay.
> 
> The thing that isn't okay is posting lots of pointless OT stuff because you're just bored. That, and spam, should be avoided. I think most people have a really good sense of what is appropriate, so it's almost never a problem.
> 
> Earlier today, though, there were four or so totally OT polls, and that was inappropriate. *



Calling a moderator!!

The General Forum is being inundated with polling.

It is NOT getting better, it's getting worse.
People are NOT executing sound judgment.
They are not controlling their behavior on their own.

Can i request that a moderator take a more active approach to dealing with inappropriate polls?
Just starting with the OBVIOUS inappropriate polls would be a nice start:  if it's remotely appropriate, let it go -  but there are fully now over 5 useless poll threads. (i'm being conservative)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 12, 2002)

It's definately out of hand, I'm a strong supporter of tolerance,but this is gone from some funny stuff once in a while to a full blow stupidity contest. Gee maybe i should start a poll on how stupid polls are becoming!


----------



## madriel (Feb 13, 2002)

I counted 19 polls active today (Feb 12) and it's only 7:15 pm in my time zone.  It is getting out of hand.

I don't want all polls disabled, but people are showing a real lapse in judgement.  I ignore the ones that are off-topic, but their very presence is bumping regular threads off the page.  There's two threads on the LOTR Oscar nominations because someone logged on a few hours after the first was posted and hadn't dug back far enough to see the first one.  There's one  thread that's nothing but spam masquerading as a poll (IMHO).

Sure, some days there's not a lot happening on the boards and I can see why people want to liven things up.  But please try to find something more appropriate to this board.

Please?


----------



## Berandor (Feb 13, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> * There's one  thread that's nothing but spam masquerading as a poll (IMHO).
> *




One?
Which of those:
Do you allow humans?
DM?
Talking?
Players?

Berandor


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Well, as I noted above, I like polls, when they are well-used. But the polls are getting out of hand! There's just so many pointless, off-topic polls that it is starting to get _very_ annoying. Maybe Piratecat or one of the other mods should start closing the pointless polls and warning people?

It's getting out of hand... people are sinking to new levels. I wouldn't be surprised if I soon saw a "Do you allow polls?" poll. I want to keep them on, but they're just being mis-used so much .

I wanted to just be able to say "Let people become used to polls, and they won't abuse them as much", but it seems that there needs to be some moderator guidance .


----------



## madriel (Feb 13, 2002)

The one about band wagons.  It bugged me.  It just seemed to be a magnet for people joking around about their being too many and the people who wanted them to stop joking around.  

The off topic polls and polls about polls are getting on my nerves.  There's just too many.  In my opinion.  I realize not everyone will agree with it.  We have to respect each other's opinions. 

In this case respecting each other's opinions means we don't jump all over each other for posting and not posting so many polls.  That way everybody can be a little bit happier.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 14, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> * Maybe Piratecat or one of the other mods should start closing the pointless polls and warning people?
> *




Might want to rethink asking for official policing quite so soon...

I expect the Administration would prefer to not have to draw an official line, 'cause having to impose official will always grates on someone.  With any luck, we will be able to collectively find the best uses of polls without their intervention.

And, really, how much longer will dumb polls be interesting?  I won't be surprised if they drop off on their own soon enough.  If not, even then, straight close-and-warning probably isn't the best idea.  Remember, it isn't like the membership has been given a guideline to follow.  An official announcement thread giving people an idea of what the Big Guys would like to no longer see would be preferrable to heavy-handedness, no?

Edit:  Well, this'll teach me to read the Meta forum first.  Morrus has made an Announcement there...


----------



## Someguy (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, there aren't amny know that moruss made the anouncment


----------



## Umbran (Feb 15, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *Well, there aren't amny know that moruss made the anouncment *




*blink*  Huh?  It's right on top of the General Discussion forum.  If you read the forum for which the announcement is actually pertinent, then you really couldn't miss it.


----------



## Mark (Feb 15, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *blink*  Huh?  It's right on top of the General Discussion forum.  If you read the forum for which the announcement is actually pertinent, then you really couldn't miss it. *




I think he meant, "Well, there aren't many (polls) now that he made the announcement."


----------



## Umbran (Feb 15, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think he meant, "Well, there aren't many (polls) now that he made the announcement." *




Ah, yes.  Looking at it now there are two ways to interpret that particular spelling error.  My way, and the right way...


----------



## Someguy (Feb 16, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, yes.  Looking at it now there are two ways to interpret that particular spelling error.  My way, and the right way... *




I can't spell for the life of me  ...

but that's what I meant, ever since he made the announcment...thje amount of polls has really been cut back


----------

